# Italy Roadtrip



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

I've just finished 5 days roadtrip through northern Italy (and some Austria and Germany), so here are some photos.

Venezia

Colorful architecture of Venezia Canal Grande by brch1, on Flickr

Verona

City of Verona Adige riverfront view by brch1, on Flickr

City of Verona colorful steet view by brch1, on Flickr

City of Verona aerial view from Lamberti tower by brch1, on Flickr

Piazza delle erbe in Verona street and market view by brch1, on Flickr

Roman amphitheatre Arena di Verona view by brch1, on Flickr

City of Verona colorful steet view by brch1, on Flickr

Mantova

Mantova city Piazza Sordello evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Arco castle

Arco castle on high rock view by brch1, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda

Limone sul Garda turquoise waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr

Malcesine (Lago di garda)

Town of Malcesine on Lago di Garda by brch1, on Flickr

Sirmione (Lago di garda)

Town of Sirmione entrance walls view by brch1, on Flickr

Lazise (Lago di garda)

Lazise colorful harbor and boats view by brch1, on Flick

Kastelruth, Dolomites

Town of Kastelruth fountain and street evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Lago di Braies, Dolomites

Lago di Braies turquoise water and Dolomites Alps view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, stunning stuff.


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad (Oct 17, 2010)

Northern Italy is the perfect road trip territory kay: Perfect for combining beautiful, historic cities and stunning mountain scenery and even the Riviera. Amazing pics! Have to go back soon.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Verona

City of Verona Adige riverfront evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Borghetto

Mincio river and idyllic village of Borghetto view by brch1, on Flickr

Mincio river view from idyllic village of Borghetto by brch1, on Flickr

Mantova

City of Mantova skyline evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Piazza Castello in Mantova architecture view by brch1, on Flickr

Mantova city Piazza Andrea Mantegna evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Mantova city Piazza delle Erbe view by brch1, on Flickr

Lago di Braies

Lago di Braies turquoise water and Dolomites Alps view by brch1, on Flickr

Lago di Braies turquoise water and Dolomites Alps view by brch1, on Flickr

Passo Valparola

Passo Valparola high alpine pass and Cunturines-Spitze peak by brch1, on Flickr

Cortina D Ampezzo

Cortina d' Ampezzo main square architecture view by brch1, on Flickr

Alpine village of San Cassiano

Alpine village of San Cassiano view by brch1, on Flickr

Kastelruth

Idyllic Alpine town of Kastelruth evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

perfect trip and photos, I do the same in summer:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Picture postcard perfect!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos from Italy :cheers:


----------



## baerd (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah, great views and pics. Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you all!
More photos will come soon!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

exceptional photo collection, some of them look like paintings.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bolzano, Trentino Alto Adige*

Planet Bolzano by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

Picturesque !


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Riva del Garda*

Riva del Garda waterfront view at sunset by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely road trip, and beautiful shots.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

For the pic in #11 spontaneously the word "playful" (in a positive sense)
came into my mind.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

yansa said:


> For the pic in #11 spontaneously the word "playful" (in a positive sense)
> came into my mind.


Yeah, I'm always experimenting with perspectives


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

#11 great photomerge


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Cortina D' Ampezzo

Alps landscape in Cortina D' Ampezzo by brch1, on Flickr

Cortina D' Ampezzo street and Alps peaks view by brch1, on Flickr

Tre cime di Lavaredo, Dolomites

Three peaks of Lavaredo in Dolomites Apls view by brch1, on Flickr

Madonna della Corona

Madonna della Corona church on the rock by brch1, on Flickr

Torbole, Lago di Garda

Torbole and Lago di Garda view by brch1, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda

Limone sul Garda waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr

Madonna di Montecastello

Madonna di Montecastello fermitage above Lago di Garda view by brch1, on Flickr

Lago di Garda

Lago di Garda and high mountain peaks view by brch1, on Flickr

Verona

Verona towers and rooftops evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Villafranca di Verona

Villafranca di Verona park and landmark view by brch1, on Flickr

Villafranca di Verona street and landmarks sunset view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha! No fear of colours! 

I love Tre Cime di Lavaredo, Madonna della Corona on the rock, 
and the last one, Villafranca di Verona! kay:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kastelruth/Castelrotto*

Town of Kastelruth (Castelrotto) street evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautifully framed images......and very colourful!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lake Misurina, Dolomites*

Lake Misurina in Dolomiti Alps panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Venezia*

Canal Grande and San Simeone Piccolo church view in Venice by brch1, on Flickr

Colorful architecture of Venezia Canal Grande by brch1, on Flickr

Colorful silk on street of Venice, by brch1, on Flickr

Colorful architecture of Venezia Canal Grande by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Limone sul Garda*

Limone sul Garda turquoise waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda fountain and square view by brch1, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda turquoise waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr

Old stone street of Limone sul Garda view by brch1, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous photos, like art.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great color and clarity of these great places.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice update; well done :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kastelruth and nearby hills*

Town of Kastelruth old street evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Kastelruth (Castelrotto) street evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Dolomiti Alps in Alta Badia landscape view by brch1, on Flickr

Gudon village

Idyllic alpine village of Gudon architecture and landscape view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lago di Garda*

Sirmione

Lago di Garda town of Sirmione view, by brch1, on Flickr

Lago di Garda town of Sirmione view, by brch1, on Flickr

Lago di Garda town of Sirmione view by brch1, on Flickr

Toscolarno Maderno

Toscolarno Maderno village on Lago di Garda view by brch1, on Flickr

Lago di Garda near Gardone Riviera view by brch1, on Flickr

Riva del Garda

Riva del Garda old waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr

Torbole

Colorful town of Torbole on Lago di Garda waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates from Italy! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! you're a pro and btw, do you exhibit them?


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful! you're a pro and btw, do you exhibit them?


Thanks. I use to before, not anymore. Just online.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Verona*

Ciy of Verona and Adige river aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

City of Verona Adige riverfront view by brch1, on Flickr

City of Verona aerial view from Lamberti tower by brch1, on Flickr

Verona rooftops and cityscape aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Piazza delle erbe in Verona street and market view by brch1, on Flickr

Verona rooftops and cityscape aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Ciy of Verona and Adige river aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Verona :cheers: 
...keep them coming kay:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Village of Pazzon panoramic view, Veneto*

Picturesque village of Pazzon panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

All spectacular!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Peschiera del Garda, new UNESCO world heritage site*

Peschiera del Garda colorful harbor and boats view by brch1, on Flickr

Lago di Garda tourist boats in Peschiera del Garda harbor by brch1, on Flickr

Peschiera del Garda colorful harbor and boats view by brch1, on Flickr

Peschiera del Garda city gate view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The colours wake up the child in me...  kay:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Borghetto village and Vallegio sul Mincio, border of Veneto and Lombardy*

Idyllic Italian village of Borghetto on Mincio river view by brch1, on Flickr

Idyllic Italian village of Borghetto on Mincio river view by brch1, on Flickr

Borghetto village on Mincio river watermills view by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Valeggio sul Mincio street view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very daring! Great! kay:

The colours make the heart of my inner child laugh, and at the same time
looking at some of your pics I have the feeling to be landed on a foreign planet.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

yansa said:


> Very daring! Great! kay:
> 
> The colours make the heart of my inner child laugh, and at the same time
> looking at some of your pics I have the feeling to be landed on a foreign planet.


Thanks for great comments.
I'm glad my photos have such effect on someone.
More will come!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Superb, very nice for once again! Keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lago di garda scenic route*

Lago di Garda west coast cliff road and tunnel view by brch1, on Flickr

Monte Baldo mountain above Malcesine and Lago di Garda panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Torbole and Lago di Garda view by brch1, on Flickr

Lago di Garda coastline view in town of Malcesine by brch1, on Flickr

Lago di Garda town of Torbole panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Malcesine

Town of Malcesine on Lago di Garda skyline view by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Malcesine castle and waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr

Arco

Arco castle on the cliff and Sarca river landscape view by brch1, on Flickr

Vineyards and Alpine landscape in Arco by brch1, on Flickr

Sirmione

Town of Sirmione street architecture view by brch1, on Flickr

Mediterranean park on Lago di Garda view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome, very nice for once more... :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I realize that I have a smile on my face while seeing your pics, brch. 

Lovely last picture! kay:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Gudon village near Brixen*

Idyllic alpine village of Gudon architecture and landscape panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Verona*

Verona by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice and I'm really impressed with the quality of your photos, the clarity and the rich color.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lago di Braies in Dolomites Alps*

Church and Braies lake in Dolomite Apls by brch1, on Flickr

Idyllic Alpine walkway by Pragster Wildsee lake by brch1, on Flickr

Chapel and Braies lake in Dolomite Apls view by brch1, on Flickr

Idyllic lake in Dolomite Apls by brch1, on Flickr

Lago di Braies turquoise water and Dolomites Alps view by brch1, on Flickr

Wooden boats under boat house on Braies lake by brch1, on Flickr

Alpine landscape layers in Dolomite Alps view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful! 
For me the Dolomites Alpes are one of the most beautiful landscapes in Europe.
Have seen (and hiked there) Geislergroup, Langkofel, Sella and the landscape around Sexten,
to name some of the places. In the Geislergroup (like stone flames) young Reinhold Messner
made his first climbing experiences.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

yansa said:


> Wonderful!
> For me the Dolomites Alpes are one of the most beautiful landscapes in Europe.
> Have seen (and hiked there) Geislergroup, Langkofel, Sella and the landscape around Sexten,
> to name some of the places. In the Geislergroup (like stone flames) young Reinhold Messner
> made his first climbing experiences.


I agree totally, it's paradise on earth.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really wonderful, very nice new photos; well done :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Verona megapanorama*

scroll>>>>>>

Verona old city and Adige river panoramic aerial view at evening by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome...I must admit that to this day, the most beautiful indelible impression I've ever had of a city, has been the view of Verona from its tower. :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

great photos.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Limone sul Garda*

Limone sul Garda by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista (Apr 6, 2012)

Stunning pics!!! This thread is a masterpiece :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lazise*

Lazise turquoise harbor and Lago di Garda view by brch1, on Flickr

Italian street old architecture in Lazise by brch1, on Flickr

Lazise colorful harbor and boats view by brch1, on Flickr

Lazise colorful harbor and boats view by brch1, on Flickr

Lazise colorful harbor and boats view by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Lazise streetscape view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, friendly scenes, brch! kay:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Palmanova panoramic*

Central square in Palmanova panoramic view, by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ Wonderful, brch... kay: Giorgio de Chirico comes into my mind!


----------



## baerd (Nov 15, 2016)

Cool & interesting pics! 
Great! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics from one of my favorite European countries! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, brch :cheers:

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Devil's bridge @ Cividale del Friuli*

Ponte Del Diavolo/Devil's bridge, Cividale del Friuli, Italy by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, great photo :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cividale del Friuli, Friuli-Venezia Giulia region*

Town of Cividale del Friuli colorful Italiaan square view by brch1, on Flickr

Italian heritage in Cividale del Friuli Natisone river canyon and ancient skyline view by brch1, on Flickr

Stone ancient Italian street and church in Cividale del Friuli by brch1, on Flickr

Cividale del Friuli skyline and devil's bridge above Natisone river view by brch1, on Flickr

Italian heritage in Cividale del Friuli ancient skyline view by brch1, on Flickr

Natisone river sand coast and devil's bridge in Cividale del Friuli view from canyon by brch1, on Flickr

Italian heritage in Cividale del Friuli Natisone river canyon and ancient skyline vertical view by brch1, on Flickr

Cividale del Friuli skyline and devil's bridge above Natisone river view by brch1, on Flickr

Colorful cobbled street of Cividale del Friuli by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice update with the last one being my favourite! kay:


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome pics !


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Udine*

Piazza San Giacomo in Udine landmarks view by brch1, on Flickr

Town gate and colorful architecture of Udine by brch1, on Flickr

Ancient Italian square and architecture in town of Udine by brch1, on Flickr

Ancient Italian arches and street view in town of Udine by brch1, on Flickr

Ancient cityscape of Udine rooftops view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful Udine, a travel dream of mine...
Great pics, brch! kay:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

yansa said:


> Beautiful Udine, a travel dream of mine...
> Great pics, brch! kay:


I didn't know how beautiful Udine are until I get there.
To have a coffee on open in January on beautiful Piazza san Giacomo is amazing.

Piazza San Giacomo in Udine sunset panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Dolce far niente in January! 
The ground made of big pebbles is wonderful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Verona*

Roman amphitheatre Arena di Verona and Piazza Bra square panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Venezia*

Skyline and rooftops of Venice by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Wonderful shots mate!

( how's the parking options around the northern parts? )


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

FREKI said:


> Wonderful shots mate!
> 
> ( how's the parking options around the northern parts? )


Thank you.
Parking is not so bad, you can always find free space.
In Verona, Mantova, most of Lago di Garda I found free parking almost in town centers (with local friends advice), and have paid only in Venice 2EUR/hour if I remember good. And that was 20 meters from Canal Grande.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Udine*

Colorful street in Udine landmarks view by brch1, on Flickr

Piazza San Giacomo in Udine sunset panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Udine landmarks view by brch1, on Flickr

Piazza della Liberta square in Udine landmarks view by brch1, on Flickr

Ancient Italian square arches and architecture in town of Udine by brch1, on Flickr

Colorful street in Udine landmarks view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Italy...I just can't get enough! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics with No. 3 and 4 as my favourites! :applause:
The Italians as well as the Mexicans have a natural talent for beauty and art...


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Peschiera del Garda*

Peschiera del Garda turquoise river Mincio mouth in lake view by brch1, on Flickr

Peschiera del Garda colorful waterfront and Italian architecture view by brch1, on Flickr

Peschiera del Garda colorful harbor and boats view by brch1, on Flickr

Peschiera del Garda colorful Italian architecture view by brch1, on Flickr

Peschiera del Garda colorful harbor and boats vertical view by brch1, on Flickr

Lago di garda turquoise waterfront in Peschiera view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics, brch! :applause:

This one brings me into a very good mood! 



brch said:


> Peschiera del Garda colorful Italian architecture view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Masterpiece*

Not my photo of course, but worlds most famous statue "David" by Michelangelo.
This is original in Florence Accademia.


Masterpiece by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Florence*

Florence panoramic by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really wonderful, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Florence Duomo*

Duomo in Florence by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*More of Firenze*

Florence cityscape and arno river sunset view by brch1, on Flickr

Piazza della Repubblica and Antica Giostra Toscana in Florence view by brch1, on Flickr

Ancient Florence cityscape and Palazzo Vecchio sunset view by brch1, on Flickr

Florence rooftops and cathedral di Santa Maria del Fiore or Duomo view by brch1, on Flickr

Piazza della Signoria statue of David by Michelangelo and Palazzo Vecchio of Florence view by brch1, on Flickr

5410 by brch1, on Flickr

Ponte Vecchio bridge and Arno river waterfront of Florence view by brch1, on Flickr

5407 by brch1, on Flickr

Piazza della Liberta square and Triumphal Arch of the Lorraine in Florence by brch1, on Flickr

Colorful street of Florence and Giotto bell tower of Duomo view by brch1, on Flickr

Majestic cathedral Santa Maria del Fiore in Florence by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful impressions, brch, many favourites! :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Florence colorful evening*

Florence cityscape and landmarks panoramic evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Florence*

Florence square and cathedral di Santa Maria del Fiore or Duomo view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pic and city, brch! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice update :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fabulous, brch! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos, brch :applause:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful photos, nice touring with you.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful collection and amazing ancient buildings - I particularly love the coliseum and the Roman forum.
other Italian cities are equally wonderful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more from Rome/Roma if it possible...


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> I would like to see more from Rome/Roma if it possible...


Yes Christos, here it is...

Piazza del Popolo or Peoples square in eternal city of Rome view by brch1, on Flickr

Patheon square ancient landmark in eternal city of Rome view by brch1, on Flickr

Arch of Constantine square in Rome evening illuminated view by brch1, on Flickr

Piazza di Spagna square and Fontana della Barcaccia fountain in Rome morning view by brch1, on Flickr

Ancient Rome Terrace of the Chariots monument sun haze view by brch1, on Flickr

Ancient Ponte Sant Angelo stone bridge on Tiber river of Rome by brch1, on Flickr

Rome rooftops and colorful cityscape panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr

Scenic springtime view over the ruins of the Roman Forum in Rome by brch1, on Flickr

Scenic springtime view over the ruins of the Roman Forum in Rome by brch1, on Flickr

Palatine Hill in Rome green park and walkway view by brch1, on Flickr

Colosseum of Rome scenic view by brch1, on Flickr

Historic Roman Forum in Rome scenic springtime view by brch1, on Flickr

Rome rooftops and colorful cityscape panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr

Rome rooftops and Vatican city landmarks panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr

Historic Roman Forum in Rome scenic springtime view by brch1, on Flickr

Scenic springtime panoramic view over the ruins of the Roman Forum in Rome by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

As always: Fantastic! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aweosme, very nice updates and thanks a lot kay: :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful road trip - it's like driving along streets of ancient buildings.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely shots, like the clarity and colors.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Golden Rome*

Eternal city of Rome rooftops and towers golden sunset view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*some more of Rome*

Fountain Rotonda di Borghese green park in Rome scenic view by brch1, on Flickr

Laghetto Di Borghese lake and Temple of Asclepius in Rome by brch1, on Flickr

Rome colorful cityscape sunset view by brch1, on Flickr

Piazza del Popolo or Peoples square in eternal city of Rome sunset view by brch1, on Flickr

Colosseum of Rome sunset view by brch1, on Flickr

Majestic Trevi fountain in Rome street view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trieste*

Trieste channel and Ponte Rosso square view by brch1, on Flickr

Ponte Rosso channel in Trieste italian cafe view by brch1, on Flickr

Trieste Piazza Sant Antonio Nuovo fountain and church colorful view by brch1, on Flickr

Piazza Unita d Italia square in Trieste view by brch1, on Flickr

Historic Roman Theatre of Trieste ruins view by brch1, on Flickr

Trieste lighthouse and cityscape panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr

Trieste Piazza Sant Antonio Nuovo fountain and church colorful view by brch1, on Flickr

Trieste city hall on Piazza Unita d Italia square view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful city and pics! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Have to say I'm intrigued by Trieste......

Wonderful images of Rome.....and without people...How on earth did you manage that?


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

What time of the day and what month of the year did you take these photos? Tourists are mostly absent, which is both weird and amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Have to say I'm intrigued by Trieste......
> 
> Wonderful images of Rome.....and without people...How on earth did you manage that?


Photography by brch is always awesome :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for comments.
Photos like Colosseum, fontana Trevi, Spanish steps, Pantheon were taken 4-6 a.m., in March.
It is really weird to be only one near Colosseum in morning, but you have to be early bird if you want these results.
On some other photos I use multiple photos blend, to remove people and cars in movement.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Trieste

Piazza Unita d Italia square in Trieste view by brch1, on Flickr

City of Trieste waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr

City of Trieste old ruins view by brch1, on Flickr

Trieste cathedral of San Giusto Martire view by brch1, on Flickr

Trieste lighthouse and cityscape panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr

The Temple of Monte Grisa on mountain above Trieste view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Eternal city, Rome

Rome. Colosseum of Rome and Arch of Constantine scenic panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rome ...beautiful Rome! Awesome, very nice update


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I have seen updates from this thread, from France, Croatia... what about any new updates from your *Switzerland* thread?


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> I have seen updates from this thread, from France, Croatia... what about any new updates from your *Switzerland* thread?


Waiting for better times for my next Swiss trip...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brch said:


> Waiting for better times for my next Swiss trip...


OK ...i will wait


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Malcesine*, Garda lake

Town of Malcesine castle and waterfront view by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo; well done


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Finally some roadtripping after long time......
*Menaggio, Lake Como, Italy*

Como Lake, Mennagio, Italy by 3 brch, on Flickr

Como Lake, Mennagio, Italy by 3 brch, on Flickr

Como Lake, Mennagio, Italy by 3 brch, on Flickr

Como Lake, Mennagio, Italy by 3 brch, on Flickr

Como Lake, Mennagio, Italy by 3 brch, on Flickr

Como Lake, Mennagio, Italy by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photo updates, brch


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beauiful shots, Rome is always nice but especially Trieste looks surprisingly nice, since it is a city we don't see too often.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Curon Venosta

Submerged bell Tower of Curon at Graun im Vinschgau on Lake Reschen aerial view by 3 brch, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* The town of Curon Venosta is under water?  btw great, very nice photo


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *^^^* The town of Curon Venosta is under water?  btw great, very nice photo


Yes, the town was submerged under lake because of construction of a dam for a hydroelectric plant (in 1950s).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brch said:


> Yes, the town was submerged under lake because of construction of a dam for a hydroelectric plant (in 1950s).


Do you have more photos from that place?


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Belaggio, Como lake

Town of Belaggio Lungolago Europa famous flower lakefront walkway, Como Lake by 3 brch, on Flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Do you have more photos from that place?


Yes, more will come.
And I will edit amazing aerial video of location soon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brch said:


> Yes, more will come.
> And I will edit amazing aerial video of location soon.


OK; i will wait to see them...


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trieste, **Temple of Monte Grisa*


Trieste, Italy by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------

